# Bioniche Pharma... Anyone used it???



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Got this off one of my sources, anyone had any experience with it at all?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## webmacho (Nov 17, 2012)

Tell us, after using it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

webmacho said:


> Tell us, after using it


On another thread you said it's good gear and now this one you want him to tell you if it's good or not?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

what products are in there range?


----------



## webmacho (Nov 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> On another thread you said it's good gear and now this one you want him to tell you if it's good or not?


Yes, I want him to tell his opinion.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> what products are in there range?


Webmacho can't pm you yet haha


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Webmacho can't pm you yet haha


honestly don't know what your talking about :whistling:


----------



## mcalex (Nov 28, 2011)

Buddy is using Bolda-Med, Propa-Med and Trena-Med. He says PIP is very bad but otherwise the stuff seems to be working as he's bigger already as I can see


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

this is such a fake thread all people who have used have a thread count of under 30.....do you all work for bioniche...


----------



## webmacho (Nov 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Webmacho can't pm you yet haha


It is not funny, I'm new member, first day I started writing and you calling me a spammer? That says much more about you.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

webmacho said:


> It is not funny, I'm new member, first day I started writing and you calling me a spammer? That says much more about you.


Where did I call you a spammer? You'll need thicker skin than that on here mate let me tell you.


----------



## webmacho (Nov 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Where did I call you a spammer? You'll need thicker skin than that on here mate let me tell you.


And you need a bigger biceps


----------



## mcalex (Nov 28, 2011)

tommygunnz said:


> this is such a fake thread all people who have used have a thread count of under 30.....do you all work for bioniche...


No, but I live in a country, where we don't have access to the stuff you guys from UK have. We can get Galenika Test easily but that's about it. Sure we could ge

t other stuff ( online ) but I personally don't want police at my door ( I quit using in 2000 ) so people have to rely on what they can obtain locally and trust me if I say I woudn't touch that with a stick. Just doesn't look right. My buddy showed me a lot of things he could get and this one looked professional by far


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

webmacho said:


> And you need a bigger biceps


Is it that time of the month sweetheart?? Grow up and stop being so bloody pathetic!!


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

webmacho said:


> And you need a bigger biceps


Show us your huge guns then ?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

webmacho said:


> And you need a bigger biceps


PicsOrSmallArms

I'm on my phone so can't see if you've been negged to death yet but what a way to make friends ay


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

He has bionic arms from the bionic gear there massive!'!


----------



## webmacho (Nov 17, 2012)

mcalex said:


> No, but I live in a country, where we don't have access to the stuff you guys from UK have. We can get Galenika Test easily but that's about it. Sure we could ge
> 
> t other stuff ( online ) but I personally don't want police at my door ( I quit using in 2000 ) so people have to rely on what they can obtain locally and trust me if I say I woudn't touch that with a stick. Just doesn't look right. My buddy showed me a lot of things he could get and this one looked professional by far


Where are you from, where is that you can get only Galenika, I doubt that.

And what you need more, Galenika is top test, pharma grade.


----------



## mcalex (Nov 28, 2011)

I mean stuff that's 100% legit.


----------



## Stevenstrain86 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm on Bioniche Pharma Test E & Dbol, 1 week in and noticed some good gains already. I got them from a reliable friend from the gym.

I also know 2 others who've taken the 'Rip Blend' & I've seen a massive change in their appearance.

I had little to no pip and a really smooth injection.

My first cycle and already wondering why I didn't take the dive sooner after 10 years natty. The dbol is working well for me, will see how effective the Test E is in the next week or so


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> On another thread you said it's good gear and now this one you want him to tell you if it's good or not?


caught out there.. reseller alert


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

any updates concerning to bioniche pharma? is this stuff legit?


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

I actually have some of this stuff. My source sent me some as a replacement for some faizer gear that had a floating bit in it.

I haven't started to use it as ive stumbled over some indian (I think) black market pharma 1ml amps from a local source so im pinning that now.

I would obviously be interested in if bioniche is any good as I don't really want to leave it sitting in my drawer for ever.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Bumping this. Im on "test med" 400mg/ml at the moment doing 1ml e3d. Not having any PIP, the oil seem abit thicker. On week 2 so far, no noticable gains yet, or sides. Hopefully it isnt bunk


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Pants gear. Yes pants


----------



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)

someone try bioniche tren enanthate? I have try acetate for me underdosed


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

and packaging is looking good
















I'm not a dealer **** off before...


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Used their tren e last year and was absolutely crap.... Wouldn't go near again


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Any good results from this lab (bioniche pharma)?


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

testo med is underdosed and deca durabolin is absolutely FAKE!!!


----------



## Harry Joseph (Jan 20, 2018)

I've used the test E and sustanon 250. Don't like either one from bio niche. Felt like I was on speed all the time. I've used for 8 yrs before trying this junk. I wouldn't buy it. Actually lost weight on this stuff. Don't know what there putting in here but it's not good.


----------

